# Flat iron, it's what's for dinner



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been a huge fan of flat irons welll before stores, etc made them hip so I finally decided to share a meal.

Not sure why she bled out so badly, she rested 7 minutes, but with a light dusting of Murray River Sea Salt she at like a champ.

Enjoy the play offs!
JJ


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

fantabulous!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*WOW!*

One of the most beautiful things I have ever seen! What kind of seasonoing is that on top?


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. The seasoning is a beef rub that I ordered from an online shop. Lots of flavor with limited salt, which I prefer because then I can control how to finish it off.

Trying to figure out how I'm going to do the NY strips tonight with all this rain, guess I'll have to improvise the grill location.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*GOOD EATS!*

Was this done on the grill? i have never cooked nor had a flat iron steak, but it looks amazing. I would love to mimic this recipe for my wife. Is there anymore info you could give me on how you prepared it/cooked it?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we have a piece of 1in thick steel laying around here somewhere... 
what's yer method?


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, it was done on the grill. Got the coals really hot and close to the grate, seared it for 3min per side, then moved it off to the 'cool' side of the grill for another couple minutes to finish it off.

The rub is here: http://www.worldspice.com/blends/0346bar-hbeefrub.shtml This place has some amazing spices and seasonings. My wife's favorite meal that I do is grilled flounder using their "fin and feather" seasoning.

If you haven't tried a flat iron before give it a go. I have turned a lot of people on to it over the years for several reasons: it's cheap, it's hard to screw up and takes seasoning/marinade very well.

Thanks again!
JJ


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tried one tonight. It was very good. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Flat Irons are going up in price rapidly as folks are discovering the cut. It has been around a long time, but butchers/meat packers only discovered a few years ago that they could cut the membrane off the bottom and have a cut that would rival a rib-eye. It was a pretty closely held secret for a while, but the cat is out of the bag now. For now it is still a little cheaper than rib-eyes, strips or T-bones, but I doubt it will stay that way much longer.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have a flat iron marinating for a trip to the grill tonight. They are good, that's for sure.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

do you guys typically marinate in a liquid or a dry rub?


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

flat iron info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_iron_steak

personally, Im a Picanha man but flat irons are awesome when its just me


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

porkchoplc said:


> do you guys typically marinate in a liquid or a dry rub?


I prefer a dry rub but it will take Stubbs beef marinade like a champ!

Personally I love to rub it fully in fresh cracked pepper and let it almost come to room temperature. About 15 minutes before I put it on the grill I will hit it with either Kosher or coarse sea salt. When I pull it off I will then apply just a bit of nice finishing sea salt.

Happy eating


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Farmer Jim said:


> Flat Irons are going up in price rapidly as folks are discovering the cut. It has been around a long time, but butchers/meat packers only discovered a few years ago that they could cut the membrane off the bottom and have a cut that would rival a rib-eye. It was a pretty closely held secret for a while, but the cat is out of the bag now. For now it is still a little cheaper than rib-eyes, strips or T-bones, but I doubt it will stay that way much longer.


I agree and have noticed them going up slightly over the past couple years especially. Hopefully it will cap out below the others you mention because it is technically a cheaper cut being shoulder. Perhaps just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

bolsner's fiesta brand steak seasoning. and don't try the flat iron, you really won't like it. i'll eat the extras tho and suffer on everyone's behalf


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> do you guys typically marinate in a liquid or a dry rub?


For steak, I typically season them when I take them out of the fridge to come up to room temperature. The same holds true for the flat iron steaks I've cooked in the past. This time, though, I marinated it overnight in Stubb's Beef Marinade. I cooked it to a perfect medium and it came out as tender and juicy as any steak I've ever had. In other words, it was great. I think I've found my new way to season them. I'll still stick to a dry seasoning for other steaks, though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We have been using flat iron's to make fajita taco's for quite awhile.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

So mostly just salt and pepper is what everyone uses? I typically throw some minced garlic on mine...not too much though.


----------

